# Il set arrive !



## Bob87 (3 Avril 2010)

Hello tout le monde

J espere avoir le privilege d etre le premier visiteur iPad ! 

Lomgue attente, mais tres bien recompensee


----------



## DarkMoineau (3 Avril 2010)

Ouh le veinard 

Alors?


----------



## MacSedik (3 Avril 2010)

mets le clavier français stp merci 

des images?


----------



## apow (4 Avril 2010)

C'est bien gentil de se la pété, mais un petit feedback serait le bienvenue


----------



## 217ae1 (4 Avril 2010)

apow a dit:


> C'est bien gentil de se la pété, mais un petit feedback serait le bienvenue



+1 

et surtout, des photos. 

j'aurais bien voulu savoir combien il coutera en suisse, mais ils ont pas encore mis le prix sur le store...


----------



## MacSedik (4 Avril 2010)

Un petit "benchmarking" du proco de l'iPad (A4 1 GHz qui est une version de l'ARM Cortex A8 ), le proco apparemment est plus véloce que le  Qualcomm qui équipe le Nexus One. pour la RAM elle fait partie du SoC, selon Engadget (qui pour le moment reste inconnue).


PS: selon iFixit, l'iPad n'embarquerait que 256Mo de RAM... (dommage).


----------

